# HAVE: LotR, Mordhiem and warmaster stuff. Want:cash or verious trade



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all, im haveing a sort out and have the following stuff up for grabs:

Lord of the rings:
Return of the king box set-still sealed
LotR Shadow and flame book-as new
Troll Chifetain-BNiB, sealed
Issues 1-10 of the Lord of the rings battle game mag-all sealed and complete with model/paint
Lord of the rings RPG books 1,2,3 and 5 (core book and source books), and the moria box set (source book 4).

Mordheim Box sets:
Undead set-BNiB, sealed
The Possessed box set-open but complete.

Warmaster blisters: (all sealed in blisters)
Undead Skull chuckaSOLD
Undead bone giantSOLD
Undead SphinxSOLD
Undead CarrionSOLD
Undead Chariots x3SOLD
Undead CavalrySOLD

WH40K
5th ed Dark eldar codex-as new

WHFB
Curent Skaven army book.

im looking for either Cash offers, SM's or GK.
shout me with any offers


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Also have an as new copy of the epic Armagedon rule book.
Just a note would prefer UK only, but may ship overseas for the right offer

Fynn


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Bump!!!
come on guys surely some wants this stuff. will also concider overseas


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I would really like that Lotr box set but all I have are the Orks from the AoBR and the Dwarfs from Skull Pass... and I'm over seas. If there is any interest please let me know.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

you willing to make a cash offer? if so PM with an offer and we can go from there


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't have cash to give but I'm trying to sell the stuff I've put up here in the trade forum. If you pm how much you need + shipping and I'll just sell them for that much... so shoot me a pm with a price.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Could you PM me an idea of what you are after for the TK Warmaster bundle including UK postage please?


----------

